# Regrouper des objets avec Page iPad



## Delta4 (10 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,Désolé si la question à déjà été posée, mais je ne trouve pas la réponse.
Voilà, j'aimerais regrouper des objets dans Page.
J'ai bien suivi les instructions données dans l'aide mais ça ne fonctionne pas (bug ?)
Je sélectionne les objets, je touche un des objets, mais où se trouve donc le "grouper" dont parle l'aide ? 
Merci pour vos lumières


----------



## Delta4 (11 Septembre 2012)

Personne ne sait comment grouper des objets dans Page sur iPad Pourtant une opération bien basique ....


----------



## les_innommables66 (11 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Ta question m'a permis de découvrir une fonction de Pages que je ne connaissais pas ! 

Pour grouper, il faut que les objets ne soient pas liés au texte (sélectionner un objet, cliquer sur l'icône avec le pinceau, puis disposition --> ajustement --> et décocher "déplacer avec texte")

Cordialement,

Nicolas


----------



## Delta4 (11 Septembre 2012)

Ah oui  merci beaucoup Nicolas, ca marche 
Ben je crois que je n'aurais jamais trouvé la solution sans ton aide, pas évident de trouver ce truc !
en tout cas, cela me dépanne bien


----------

